# Thickness planers



## Bushwhacker (Jun 16, 2009)

I need some help here. I was searching the net for thickness planers and came across these on Ebay.
They are selling Dewalt DW735X, s for 120 dollars and free shipping.
When I check the Dewalt site, they go for 5, 6 and 7, hundred
Looks like the same thing.
Do you guys think this is a scam?
I just searched Thickness Planers and several came up with these for sale. Says they have 4 of them.

David


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

David,

Was that an auction or buy it now??


----------



## ebill (Jan 17, 2009)

honesttjohn said:


> Was that an auction or buy it now??


- it is a 'buy it now': https://www.ebay.com/itm/DEWALT-13-...419371?hash=item5b69c3202b:g:UbIAAOSwkYld43tk

- seller has zero sales but yet has one feedback? Roll the dice? 

- ebill


----------



## Bushwhacker (Jun 16, 2009)

ebill said:


> - it is a 'buy it now': https://www.ebay.com/itm/DEWALT-13-...419371?hash=item5b69c3202b:g:UbIAAOSwkYld43tk
> 
> - seller has zero sales but yet has one feedback? Roll the dice?
> 
> - ebill


I noticed that too. The seller has no % on his good or bad ratings, and like you said, no sales.
Scary. Plus that was the only item for sale on his site.

David


----------



## Bushwhacker (Jun 16, 2009)

Plus it says the seller is "based in Norway". But the items are sold in Louisville.

Maybe we can get Honestjohn to buy one to see if this is a good sale??


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

if something sounds too good or a bit questionable...
be warty...


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

You can be pretty much guaranteed that it is a scam. Amazon has scammers too. I'm seeing those type deals on facebook too like a Milwaukee drill and impact driver set for $60. Mine were $300. Like Stick said, if it sounds too good to be true... If they have feedback it's usually a good idea to read them. The truth is often in the feedback as in didn't receive it, was a cheap knockoff, didn't work, etc.


----------



## Bushwhacker (Jun 16, 2009)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> You can be pretty much guaranteed that it is a scam. Amazon has scammers too. I'm seeing those type deals on facebook too like a Milwaukee drill and impact driver set for $60. Mine were $300. Like Stick said, if it sounds too good to be true... If they have feedback it's usually a good idea to read them. The truth is often in the feedback as in didn't receive it, was a cheap knockoff, didn't work, etc.


I agree, I buy a lot of stuff off of Ebay and I always read their feedbacks. Generally, if they are not at 100%, I will look else where.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

That page won't even come up now. Something's not right.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Bushwhacker said:


> I agree, I buy a lot of stuff off of Ebay and I always read their feedbacks. Generally, if they are not at 100%, I will look else where.


I'd be willing to accept a bit less than 100%. After all, there are people that are going to complain about anything.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

I'll pass. Too good to be true and don't want to donate any money to scammers. Even used, this is a minimum of $350-$400 bucks. I sure as heck would not give a CC number.


----------



## pete57 (Jun 5, 2018)

Pay with PayPal for extra protection. Worst case is you will get your money back in a few weeks.
But sometimes not worth the effort.


----------



## Bushwhacker (Jun 16, 2009)

Looks like we all lose out on this one, that ad doesn't even come up now. 
And I had Honestjohn ready to buy one.

David


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

Rockler has the 735 with in/out feed tables and a set of extra knives at 649 and is currently throwing the stand in for that price.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

honesttjohn said:


> That page won't even come up now. Something's not right.



Funny that, eh.....


----------



## Knot2square (Jul 11, 2015)

It's a scam. I had that experience on Amazon a few years ago. What they do is come back after you make the purchase and ask for more money for shipping because the shipping carrier won't allow them to ship with free shipping. They will tell you that the item is too heavy and shipper needs more money. BS. Run fast and hard. It takes Amazon, E bay, etc., a while to catch them and they get booted off the site, only to show up under a different name later. 
Our local Sheriff's office says many times it's terrorist organizations that do this to help support their cause. Many times they will get your email address from your original correspondence and contact you outside of Amazon, eBay, etc,. and try to get you to not go through those sites so you have NO protection against fraud and will not get your money back. It's a serious problem that our government can't seem to curtail. 
Many times they will ask you to go to a store and purchase iTunes or some other type of card and send them the numbers on the back after purchase. They then take those numbers and buy things like phones and minutes for communication.
All you will be doing if you get caught up in this is aiding terrorist and never get your money back.
THIS IS A FACT!


----------



## Roland Johnson (Oct 27, 2015)

Buyer Beware! If it sounds too good to be true it probably is! Pay with pay pal if you do buy and let me know how it works out, I need one too.


----------



## sreilly (May 22, 2018)

When I see listings like this it sets off an alarm that prohibits me from even considering it. Maybe a rare deal might slip through but I prefer safer than not. And most all of my buys are through PayPal which secures my information from prying eyes. What also bothers me about both eBay and Amazon is that it is sometimes hard to tell where the item is being shipped from. Several have come directly from China which I probably would have not gone through with.

But sometimes great deals do come up. My son called me yesterday and asked me to look at a Craigslist listing. The guy had a lathe, bandsaw, 15" planner, and 6" jointer, all Grizzly and older models with an asking price of $1200. Turns out he's older, moving and plan doesn't want to move the heavier tools. It would have been a 150 mile trip but worth it as they appeared to be in great shape and mostly what my son was looking for. The listing was 9 hours old when Scott called and of course they were gone already. The guy figured it would be months but less than 2 hours after posting he had cash in hand and the buyer was loading his truck. Oh well......


----------



## Bstrom (Jan 2, 2020)

Bushwhacker said:


> I need some help here. I was searching the net for thickness planers and came across these on Ebay.
> They are selling Dewalt DW735X, s for 120 dollars and free shipping.
> When I check the Dewalt site, they go for 5, 6 and 7, hundred
> Looks like the same thing.
> ...


This could be a credit card ‘farming’ scam - they give you the opp to make the purchase with your personal card - no PayPal option - and then tell you it’s not available anymore. They get your card info and you get nothing...


----------



## Pro4824 (Oct 17, 2015)

JOAT said:


> Bushwhacker said:
> 
> 
> > I agree, I buy a lot of stuff off of Ebay and I always read their feedbacks. Generally, if they are not at 100%, I will look else where.
> ...


Oh yes there are!! 😉


----------

